# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  mbc تقود الموجة الثانية من الهجوم الدرامي التركي

## دموع الورد

فضائيات عربية تحاول منافستها دون جدوى
mbc تقود الموجة الثانية من الهجوم الدرامي التركي



بينما بدأت شاشة mbc في عرض الحلقات الأولى من المسلسلين التركيين الجديدين "لا مكان.. لا وطن"، و"لحظة" وداع"، حاول عددٌ من الفضائيات العربية أن يحذو حذوها، إذ قررت فضائية LBC عرض مسلسل تركي جديد، وكذلك اتخذت فضائية "أبو ظبي" القرار ذاته، فيما قامت فضائيات عربية أخرى بإعادة عرض مسلسلي "سنوات الضياع"، و"نور"، في وقت راهنت فيه قناة OTV على قصة روسية مدبلجة إلى اللهجة اللبنانية.
جاء ذلك بعد ما حققت المسلسلات التركية المدبلجة باللهجة السورية التي عرضتها شاشة mbc جماهيريةً كبيرةً قبل شهر رمضان المنصرم، ووصل تأثيرها إلى أنها أثارت جدلاً إعلاميًا كبيرًا، إذ اعتبرها البعض هجومًا على الدراما العربية يمثل خطورة على شعبية هذه الدراما، بينما اعتبرها البعض الآخر تعبيرًا مشروعًا من الجماهير العربية نحو تطلعها إلى التغيير والتجديد.
في هذا السياق، ذكر الكاتب "باسم الحكيم" -في مقالٍ له بجريدة "الأخبار" اللبنانية- أن الفضائيات بدأت في البحث عن بديل للدراما المكسيكية التي فقدت بريقها، لتستبدل المسلسلات التركية المدبلجة التي حققت نجاحًا كبيرًا بها.
وفي الوقت الذي لوح فيه النجاح الجماهيري للمسلسلات التركية باحتلال مكان الدراما المصريّة على الفضائيات، استمر نجوم القاهرة في المبالغة في أجورهم، بينما أعيد عرض مسلسل "سنوات الضياع" و"نور" على الفضائيات الأخرى، إذ يعرض الأول على شاشة "الحياة مسلسلات"، والثاني على "الفضائية الليبيّة".
توقعات الجماهير وسر النجاح

بينما تراهن mbc على مسلسلين جديدين هما: "لا مكان... لا وطن" "لحظة وداع"، قرّرت "أبو ظبي" أن تكون أول من يشعل المنافسة بين الدراما العربيّة، والدراما التركيّة المدبلجة في السباق الرمضاني، فأطلقت مسلسل "دموع الورد" الذي يعرض حاليًا، وانتقلت العدوى إلى القنوات الأخرى، إذ أعلنت شاشة LBC استعدادها لإطلاق حلقات المسلسل التركي "الاسم المستعار" المدبلج باللهجة العاميّة السوريّة أيضًا، فيما دخلت قناة Otv المنافسة بشكل مختلف، إذ اتجهت إلى روسيا، لتعرض مسلسلاً مدبلجًا باللهجة المحكيّة اللبنانيّة بعنوان "ناستيا".
وبينما يسلط مسلسل "لا مكان... لا وطن" (34 حلقة) الضوء على قصة حب تجمع بين صونيا والمهندس حسين، تنتهي بحمل البطلة خارج إطار الزواج... يدور "لحظة وداع" (94 حلقة)، حول "لال"، وهي أم لابنتين، تعيش في هناء مع زوجها الكاتب المعروف، وتكتشف إصابتها بورم خبيث في المخ، وأنه لم يبقَ لديها سوى أيّام قليل لتعيشها مع ابنتيها.
وتساءل "باسم الحكيم" في مقاله عن التوقعات حول جماهيرية الدراما التركية، ليفتح المجال للبحث من جديد عن سر نجاح تلك النوعية من الدراما، وكيف ستواجه الدراما العربية هذا الغزو الدرامي الذي اجتاح الفضائيات العربية؟.
شغف عربي بالمجتمع التركي

موقع mbc.net حاول استقصاء ردود الجماهير على السؤال الذي طرحه " باسم الحكيم"، فأكدت الردود ارتباط المشاهد العربي بالمسلسلات التركية، وانتظار المزيد منها، وأثيرت أسئلة كثيرة في الشارع اللبناني الذي ارتبط بقوة بالدراما التركية .. تقول إيلين أبو عون -صاحبة صالون لتصفيف الشعر- إنها تابعت بشغف إعلان محطة mbc عن مسلسل "لا مكان.. لا وطن"، وهي ما زالت تنتظر متوقعة أن يكون مسلسلاً ناجحًا، ووجبة دسمة للمشاهدين"
فيما أكدت ناديا صالح -مدرسة- أنها كانت تتحدث مع طلابها في الصف بالأول الثانوي حول أحداث مسلسل "سنوات الضياع"، وأن من المؤكد أن مسلسل "لا مكان.. لا وطن" سيكون جميلاً جدًا، وأن أحداثه ستكون مواضيع أحاديث، ونقاشات جديدة.
ومن جهتها، انحازت رازان شاهين -19عامًا- إلى مسلسل "لحظة وداع"، بعد ما قرأت شيئًا عن مضمونه، وقالت إنه "مسلسل مليء بالقصص الرومانسية، وهذا أكثر ما أحبه، كما أنني أتوقع أن تكون أحداثه لا تقل أهمية عن مسلسل "نور"، وأبطاله شبيهين جدًا بـ"مهند"، معربةً عن أملها في أن يطل مهند نفسه بمسلسل جديد ؛ لأنها لا تعتقد أن هناك بطلاً يساويه وسامة وجمالاً وكاريزما.
أما زينب شرارة من جنوب لبنان فتقول: "أنا سعيدة للغاية لأن إحدى ممثلات المسلسل التركي الجديد اسمها زينب -أي على اسمي- ما سيضيف من شعبية الاسم الأكثر انتشارًا في لبنان، مشيرةً إلى أن شقيقتها سمت طفلتها التي ولدتها مؤخرا "ألما" على اسم ابنة دانا في مسلسل "نور"، أما طفلتها الثانية فستسميها "لال" على اسم الممثلة في المسلسل الجديد "لحظة وداع".
وأضافت: إن بطلة مسلسل "لا مكان.. لا وطن" من المؤكد أن الناس سيحبونها كثيرًا نظرًا للدور الرومانسي الذي ستمثله، وما يتخلله من أحداث ومشاهد.. فيها من الفرح والمعاناة ما سيتوقف عنده المشاهدون.
من ناحيةٍ أخرى، أشعلت المسلسلات التركية المعروضة على شاشة mbc، نقاشًا ملتهبًا على المدونات، والمنتديات العربية على شبكة الإنترنت، وانتشرت المجموعات الإلكترونية التي دشنها رواد موقع التعارف الشهير "فيس بوك"، وظهرت مجموعات جديدة خاصة بمسلسل "لا مكان.. لا وطن" جاء في قاسمها المشترك: قصة المسلسل، وأبطاله، ولقطات فيديو منه، وصور لأحداثه المهمة، وذلك بعد ما انتشرت المجموعات الخاصة بالمسلسلين التركيين "سنوات الضياع" و"نور" التي عرضتهما شاشة mbc وحققت نجاحًا جماهيريًا مبهرًا.

----------


## باريسيا

*كان صاير الموضوع مكبر اكتر من حجمه 

اول مانزل مسلسل عربي عنيف لايحمل من الرمنسيه ذره وقسوة ابطال المسلسل 
مالوا المشاهدين له وزاد شعبيته لانه غير عما كانو يشاهدوه 
ومالوا للتغيير والروتين 

لحتى كل الروائيين او كاتبي القصص التلفزونيه مالوا الى القسوه والعنف بمشاهدهم 
وكل مازادة القسوه زاد المشاهدين 

ولكن بلحظة انه صار كل مسلسلات العربيه والخليجيه غضب بغضب 
عنف اغتصاب قسوة الاقارب الايدز وشغلات الكثيره

فاتة مسلسل رمانسي وهادء عكس تماماً ماتعودنى عليه 
مالوا الناس الها بصوره اكتير اكبيره 
لدرجة مش عارفين بضبط وين الجاذبيه فيها الازياء ؟ المكياج ؟ الابطال ؟ الجمال ؟ او الحب الكبير بالقصه 
او القصه كلها ؟او كل مافيها 

الحقيقه القصه والبحث عن الحب والرمنسيه والكمال بين الرجوله والحب والكلمات المعسوله الي مافيها حدود بالنص  ؛والتضحيات دون الوقوف 
وكانه هاد الحياة الي بيتمنوها المشاهدين ويعبر عنهم 

المسلسل الي انحطة او المسلسلات جميعها 
تتكلم عن الواقع برمانسيه 
يعني مش واقع بس باسلوب عنيف جداً وعنف بعنف 


على العموم كل واحد اله رائي ومزاج بما يحب ان يتلقى 


يسلمو الايادي 
وبانتظار جديد من الاخبار*

----------


## دموع الورد

> *كان صاير الموضوع مكبر اكتر من حجمه 
> 
> اول مانزل مسلسل عربي عنيف لايحمل من الرمنسيه ذره وقسوة ابطال المسلسل 
> مالوا المشاهدين له وزاد شعبيته لانه غير عما كانو يشاهدوه 
> ومالوا للتغيير والروتين 
> 
> لحتى كل الروائيين او كاتبي القصص التلفزونيه مالوا الى القسوه والعنف بمشاهدهم 
> وكل مازادة القسوه زاد المشاهدين 
> 
> ...



كلام منطقي

----------


## محمد العزام

يعني الواحد لسة بيحكي الحمد لله اننا عايشين في مجتعات فاشلة واثبتت الفشل هو ليش لحتى يعرضوا مثل هيك مسلسلات باين ما تعلمنا من مسلسل نور ومهند اللي اثار ضجة كبيرة بالوطن العربي حالات طلاق اقرب للخيال حصلت بسببه يعني بالعامية كان خراب بيوت لبعض ناس غير انها اكثر البنات صارن يحلمن بمهند ليل ونهار وكمان الشباب 

بالنهاية ما بحكي غير انها هالفضائيات اهم شي عندها الربح المادي بغض النظر عن طبيعة المسلسل وعن شو بيحكي وكيفية تمثيله والمخاطر اللي رح تنزل على المجتمع 

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## العقيد

يعني من قله المسلسلات العربيه !

----------


## ورد

_يسلمووو عالموضوع"

دمتي بود"_

----------


## دموع الورد

> يعني من قله المسلسلات العربيه !


مشان التغير من المسلسلات العربيه

----------


## دموع الورد

> يعني الواحد لسة بيحكي الحمد لله اننا عايشين في مجتعات فاشلة واثبتت الفشل هو ليش لحتى يعرضوا مثل هيك مسلسلات باين ما تعلمنا من مسلسل نور ومهند اللي اثار ضجة كبيرة بالوطن العربي حالات طلاق اقرب للخيال حصلت بسببه يعني بالعامية كان خراب بيوت لبعض ناس غير انها اكثر البنات صارن يحلمن بمهند ليل ونهار وكمان الشباب 
> 
> بالنهاية ما بحكي غير انها هالفضائيات اهم شي عندها الربح المادي بغض النظر عن طبيعة المسلسل وعن شو بيحكي وكيفية تمثيله والمخاطر اللي رح تنزل على المجتمع 
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع


صدقني انه هذا بدل على قله عقلهم وخطاء مش من القناه او من الممثلين.....الغلط فينا احنا :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

> _يسلمووو عالموضوع"
> 
> دمتي بود"_


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الولهان

الموضوع حلو او من المهم اجدال فيه لانه هاي المسلسلات 

افقدت اشخاص كثر دينهم وحتا اخلاقهم


                                              شكرا دموع الورد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ان شاء الله ما يصير حالات طلاق مثل ما صار بالأول

----------


## usagendy

thaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## usagendy

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------

